# Change in martial status



## Nori363636363 (Dec 31, 2019)

Hi i got married after i was granted student visa and my partner applied for partner visa but got rejected 2 times.i didnot change my status anywhere as married.the only way he applied was by showing marriage certificate to high commission. Now we are separated and i am not sure if my status is single or married.how do i know my status


----------



## piya (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi there, I have been married to my husband for 5 years back overseas and now after coming here in June we separated and being PR , I need to update my status to immigration, I do not have account and please share email I’d where I can send it urgently.


----------



## piya (Aug 25, 2020)

And please even share form which need to be filled up


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

piya said:


> Hi there, I have been married to my husband for 5 years back overseas and now after coming here in June we separated and being PR , I need to update my status to immigration, I do not have account and please share email I'd where I can send it urgently.


Once you get PR, I don't think you need to update Immigration with anything.

I didn't.

Also, some people get back together after a separation, and are considered still married, until divorced.


----------

